# HAVANA SHIPYARDS IN 1950s



## brentfordian (Oct 30, 2007)

Did anyone visit a shipyard in Havana in the late 50s just before Castro swept to power ? I'm looking for a clue as to the name and history of a yard that was financed and run by British individuals between 1957 and 1960 ? Web sites visited only cover the current Havana shipyard and I can find no detail of the pre-revolutionary period - any help welcomed.


----------

